# Température du CPU macbook pro rev A



## xao85 (12 Janvier 2007)

Mon CPU de mon macbook pro (c'est un core duo 2,16ghz) quand il avoisine 80% d'activité est souvent vers 90°, rien d'anormal d'après vous?
J'aurai aussi voulu savoir votre température moyenne... Merci!


----------



## lifenight (12 Janvier 2007)

Quelle température as tu en idle ou en utilisation normale ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2007)

Entre 60 et 70°C... Ca dépend des moments... C'est mauvais???? :rose:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Entre 60 et 70&#176;C... Ca d&#233;pend des moments... C'est mauvais???? :rose:



Avec mon 2GHZ je suis a 58 degr&#233;s en idle autremenent plutot dans les 80/83 en pleine charge. j'imagine donc pour un 2,16 que c'est normal, voici un site ou tu peux te rendre compte des temp&#233;rateurs des IntelMac  http://www.intelmactemp.com/list   . Je pense dans mon cas  garder ce MBP rev A qui correspond largement a mes attentes et donc investire dans un AppleCare &#224; Hong kong @+


----------



## Marsilian (15 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour info, j'ai un macbook pro revA, et je suis a 35° en idle et @ 46° en utilisation massive (photoshop, final cut, garage band principalement) et quand je dis 46° c vraiment le max. Le portale reste froid meme en utlisation sur le lit (sur une couette). Je pourrais dire que je suis ravi de ça, mais l'inconveniant c'est que les ventilos font un bruit d'enfer, et impossible de les diminuer avec smc fanControl. Dapres ce soft, il mesure mes ventilos à 5600 rpm constants et ça des le demarrage.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (15 Janvier 2007)

Marsilian a dit:


> Juste pour info, j'ai un macbook pro revA, et je suis a 35° en idle et @ 46° en utilisation massive (photoshop, final cut, garage band principalement) et quand je dis 46° c vraiment le max. Le portale reste froid meme en utlisation sur le lit (sur une couette). Je pourrais dire que je suis ravi de ça, mais l'inconveniant c'est que les ventilos font un bruit d'enfer, et impossible de les diminuer avec smc fanControl. Dapres ce soft, il mesure mes ventilos à 5600 rpm constants et ça des le demarrage.



c'est pas normal , tu devrais etre en idle a 1000 tours max


----------



## Marsilian (15 Janvier 2007)

J'a bien essayé d'activer via smc fanControl le reglage à 1000 rpm au demarrage, mais rien y fait, les ventilos ne descendent pas en dessous de 5400 rpm. Par contre je peux les pousser à 6000 rpm sans probleme avec ce soft.

Que dois je faire si ce n'est pas normal ? Je viens à peine de le recuperer apres 1 mois et demi de SAV à cause d'un sifflement insuportable venant de dessous le clavier. Dans un premier temps, il ont changer la carte mere, mais toujours ce sifllement et finalement ils ce sont aperçu que c'etait le disque dur.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (15 Janvier 2007)

Marsilian a dit:


> J'a bien essayé d'activer via smc fanControl le reglage à 1000 rpm au demarrage, mais rien y fait, les ventilos ne descendent pas en dessous de 5400 rpm. Par contre je peux les pousser à 6000 rpm sans probleme avec ce soft.
> 
> Que dois je faire si ce n'est pas normal ? Je viens à peine de le recuperer apres 1 mois et demi de SAV à cause d'un sifflement insuportable venant de dessous le clavier. Dans un premier temps, il ont changer la carte mere, mais toujours ce sifllement et finalement ils ce sont aperçu que c'etait le disque dur.



as tu regardé dans le moniteur d'activité  si il n y a pas  une application qui utilise le CPU,  il y a aussi un programme afin de voir l'activité de ton  CPU c'est  MenuMeters

tiens nous au courant...@+


----------



## Marsilian (15 Janvier 2007)

Au demarrage du Macbook pro, je n'ai vraiment rien qui se lance, et d'apres le rapport d'activité le processeur est a 0 voir 1% d'utilisation et la memoire est casi totalement libre


----------



## AroundTheWorld (15 Janvier 2007)

Marsilian a dit:


> Au demarrage du Macbook pro, je n'ai vraiment rien qui se lance, et d'apres le rapport d'activité le processeur est a 0 voir 1% d'utilisation et la memoire est casi totalement libre



Humm c'est bizzare ... peux tu faire un test Hardware avec ton DVD d'installation... si aucun probleme alors fait un reset de la carte mère qui remetra tout les réglages materiel  a zero. Enfin je ne vois que ça à faire si d'autres personnes ont une idée ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble que ce sujet a deja ete aborde, n'hesite pas a faire une recherche dans ce forum pour voir si tu peux trouver plus d'info pour faire ta comparaison


----------



## davidcaro2 (15 Janvier 2007)

macbook pro revA 1,83

En utilisation normale, environ 30/40 ° , en utilisation intensive 72C° maxi


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il me semble que ce sujet a deja ete aborde, n'hesite pas a faire une recherche dans ce forum pour voir si tu peux trouver plus d'info pour faire ta comparaison


 
J'avais effectué une recherche et je n'ai trouvé aucun topique qui répondait clairement à mes questions!


----------



## Marsilian (15 Janvier 2007)

moi non plus, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; concernant les ventilos bloqu&#233; &#224; 5400 rpm et faisant un bouquant d'enfer !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

mais si il y a des topics :love:  ce n'est pas necessairement toujours un probleme de trop de chaleur  http://forums.macg.co/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=148974&highlight=temperature+sonde+macbook

look  http://forums.macg.co/vBulletin/search.php?searchid=12669


----------



## xao85 (16 Janvier 2007)

Le premier topique parle de macbook et non de macbook pro(qui chauffent plus que les macbook) quand au deuxième lien il ne mène à rien . Merci quand même


----------



## kassk8 (6 Juillet 2009)

Pour ma part en tout cas c'est entre 79 et 83°. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi de temps en temps, genre y a pas 5 minute, il était posé tranquil quand tout d'un coup il s'est mis à souffler très fort (j'avais l'impression d'entendre la secrétaire au boulot excédée de devoir à nouveau imprimé un doc). Pour rien ... comme ça !!

Bon j'ai visité le site que nous conseil AroundTheWorld (merci au passage) et d'après eux c'est tout à fait normal, je suis mm en dessous de la limite !!

Précisin matériel : MBP 15.4 - 2,53Ghz - Ram 4 Go - DD 320 Go - Cgraphique "de ouf" - 
Osx 10.5.6

Normalement c'est 90°. Bon ben je ne m'inquiet plus, sauf si je retrouve mon bureau tout noir avec un gros dans le plateau et l'ordi par terre et tout rouge !!


----------



## fragelrock (8 Juillet 2009)

MonMBP 1.87 ghz plantage dès 73°C et là depuis SMCFanControl je met 4000 RPM et là stable entre 40 et 50°C
Plus de plantage et freez ni ligne depuis hier soir
je croise les doigts!!!


----------



## kassk8 (8 Juillet 2009)

'Lu !!

73° et ça plante ... boh ça ne m'étonne pas !! Pour le petite histoire un copain qui était sur G5 quad, ses proc montaient à 95° et là ça plantait !! Bon en mm temps il avait une super fuite du liquide de refroidissement sur sa carte mère, liquide abrasif qui + était !!

Je ne m'inkiet plus !! 84° ça paraît normal et ça ne plante pas !!

Bon je n'ai pas fait avancé ce post, mais ça fait tjr un truc de plus à analyser par les Américains...


----------

